# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Një shetitje morbide

## StormAngel

Lidhja e mëposhtme është pak sa morbide,kështu që ata që nuk kanë dëshirë të vizitojnë faqen ta dijnë.
Flitet për një qytet,të cilin keni mundësi ta shifni me lëvizje të mousit dhe keni këtu varrezat e personave eminentë në botë si Oscar Wilde,August Blanqui etj etj

http://www.pere-lachaise.com/perelachaise.htm

----------

